# Postal doubt



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Yesterday I've received the box including three numbers of "absoluTTe", while I ordered two packs,(total 8 numbers of zine, 1-4 and 5-8). Order #3680 of the 10th May
I don't know if there was a postal trouble or not,because the envelope was broken and there were some adhesives to repaire it.
Perhaps it is right,and next time I will receive the other five missing number of zine....  
Thanks, regards.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

I didn't have time to reply to your email last night I'm afraid.

There were definitely all 8 issues in your pack as I sent them out myself. It seems to have been dammaged in the post over to you.

I will get another set made up and posted out to you this week, and try to wrap it to make sure it reaches you intact this time.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you very much Nem, I have already the number 6/7/8 (this last without CD, but I don't know if it is including or not in the pack..)
Bye, Marcello.


----------

